# Black Library New Releases Thread!



## Bane_of_Kings

Here's the thread to discuss any upcoming Black Library New Releases, Artwork etc. I am currently working on a Calender of upcoming BLL Releases inspired by the one on Black Library Bolthole created by fellow Founding Fields reviewer Shadowhawk, which will be up hopefully within the next week or so.

I figured I'd set up this thread in order to avoid any duplicate threads with new releases/cover art so that the whole sub-forum doesn't end up with being practically all separate threads on New Black Library Releases.

Here's the Coming Soon page on Black Library's website if you want more information on the books mentioned below: http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/coming-soon/. 

*2012*​
*October*

Warhammer 40k
_Treacheries of the Space Marines_ edited by Christian Dunn (Anthology)
_Perfection_ by Nick Kyme (Audio Drama)
_Chosen of Khorne_ by Anthony Reynolds (Audio Drama)

Warhammer Fantasy
_Swords of the Emperor_ by Chris Wraight (Omnibus)
_Slaves to Darkness_ by Gav Thorpe (Print on Demand)

Horus Heresy
_Shadows of Treachery_ edited by Christian Dunn (Anthology)
_Angel Exterminatus_ by Graham McNeill (Hardback)
_Horus Rising_ by Dan Abnett (Hardback)
_False Gods_ by Graham McNeill (Hardback)
_Galaxy in Flames_ by Ben Counter (Hardback)

Time of Legends
_The Sundering_ by Gav Thorpe (Omnibus)

*November*

Warhammer 40k
_Pariah_ by Dan Abnett (Hardback)
_Salvation's Reach_ by Dan Abnett
_The Flesh of Cretacia_ by Andy Smillie (Novella)
_The Emperor's Might_ compiled by John Blanche (Artbook)

Time of Legends
_The Great Betrayal_ by Nick Kyme


*December*

Warhammer 40k
_Tome of Fire_ by Nick Kyme
_The Siege of Castellax_ by CL Werner
_The Imperial Infantryman's Handbook_ by M. Ralphs and Graham McNeill

Warhammer Fantasy
_Blood of Aenarion_ by William King 
_Sword of Caledor_ by William King (Hardback)

Horus Heresy
_Garro: Sword of Truth_ by James Swallow (Audio Drama)
_Betrayer_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden (Hardback)

*2013*​
*January*

Note, most, if not all January releases will probably be available before Christmas. 

Warhammer 40k
_Bloodquest: Prisoners of the Eye of Terror_ (Audio Drama)
_Bloodspire and Deathwolf_ by CZ Dunn and Andy Smillie (Audio Drama)
_Ravenwing_ by Gav Thorpe
_The Last Ditch_ by Sandy Mitchell
_The Greater Good_ by Sandy Mitchell (Hardback) 

Warhammer Fantasy
_Gotrek and Felix: The First Omnibus_ by William King (Omnibus)
_Gotrek and Felix: The Second Omnibus_ by William King (Omnibus)
_Gotrek and Felix: The Road of Skulls_ by Josh Reynolds

Horus Heresy
_Angel Exterminatus_ by Graham McNeill 

Time of Legends
_Neferata_ by Josh Reynolds
_The Rise of Nagash_ by Mike Lee (Omnibus)

*February*

Warhammer 40k
_The Death of Antagonis_ by David Annadale 
_Path of the Incubus_ by Andy Chambers

Warhammer Fantasy
_Gotrek and Felix: The Third Omnibus_ by William King and Nathan Long (Omnibus)
_Gotrek and Felix: Curse of the Everling_ by David Guyner (Audio Drama)
_Van Hortsmann_ by Ben Counter

*March*

Warhammer 40k
_Space Wolves: The Blood of Asahiem_ by Chris Wraight (Hardback)
_Fire Caste_ by Peter Feharvari

Warhammer Fantasy
_Gotrek and Felix: The Fourth Omnibus_ by Nathan Long (Omnibus)

Horus Heresy
_The Sigilite_ by Chris Wraight (Audio Drama)

Time of Legends
_Blighted Empire_ by CL Werner

*April*

Warhammer 40k
_Baneblade_ by Guy Hayley
_Deathwatch_ by Steve Parker

Warhammer Fantasy
_Elves_ by Graham McNeill (Omnibus)
_Gilead's Blood_ by Nik Vincent and Dan Abnett 
_Gilead's Curse_ by Nik Vincent and Dan Abnett

Horus Heresy
_Burden of Duty / Grey Angel_ by James Swallow and John French (Audio Drama)

*May*

Warhammer 40k
_Angel of Fire_ by William King
_Fist of Demetrius_ by William King (Hardback)

Warhammer Fantasy
_Headtaker_ by David Guyner

*June*

Various
_The Best of Hammer and Bolter, Volume 2_ edited by Christian Dunn (Anthology)

*August*

Warhammer 40k
_Seventh Retribution_ by Ben Counter 

Horus Heresy
_The Mark of Calth_ edited by Christian Dunn (Anthology) 

*September*

Warhammer 40k
_The Crusade of Wrath_ by George Mann (Audio Drama)
_The Death of Integrity_ by Guy Hayley
_Lords of Mars_ by Graham McNeill (Hardback)

Warhammer Fantasy
_Orion: The Tears of Isha_ by Darius Hinks


*Exact Month Unconfirmed*

Warhammer 40k
(Summer) _The Space Marines Omnibus_ edited by Christian Dunn (Omnibus)


----------



## ckcrawford

I ordered soooo many of the october goods. Can't wait to get them.

Do you know when _Betrayer_ will come out? I think it will come out sometime this year. At least thats my gut feeling. _Angel Exterminatus_ interestingly didn't have a release date until it was completely finished. Which is a good thing. I wonder if thats something new going on with Black Library. Before the authors mentioned deadlines a lot.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I think Amazon has _Betrayer_ as an April release date, but I'm waiting for Black Library to put up the official release date before I add it to the list.


----------



## ckcrawford

April? Crap! Thats too long!


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yep. Don't know about whether this includes Hardback Release Dates, and it's only Amazon so it could be even later (or earlier) on Black Library's website.


----------



## March of Time

May 2013 warhammer hero's HEADTAKER by David Guymer


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Awesome, thanks for the info. I'm going to wait until it's confirmed on Black Library's website though as they can change release dates as was the case with _Prospero Burns_.


----------



## theurge33

Is there a date for Angel Exterminatus soft back?


----------



## Brother Subtle

theurge33 said:


> Is there a date for Angel Exterminatus soft back?


I ordered my Angel Exterminatus hardcover day dot which was last Friday (19th) Oct I think (getting dispatched this week!!! Yay!!!). So add 3 months to that and that 'should' be around when the paperback will be a valuable to order.


----------



## Brother Subtle

Does anyone find it weird my copy of Pariah was dispatched late last week from bookdepositry, yet it's still preorder only on the BL website? Go figure.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Brother Subtle said:


> I ordered my Angel Exterminatus hardcover day dot which was last Friday (19th) Oct I think (getting dispatched this week!!! Yay!!!). So add 3 months to that and that 'should' be around when the paperback will be a valuable to order.


Nothing is confirmed officially though. Hopefully we'll be getting it in paperback soon.


----------



## Brother Subtle

I thought it was confirmed on their blog a bit ago? Paperback 3 months after hardcover?

Edit: found it. http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Hard_Back_Heresy.html



> Starting with Graham McNeill’s Angel Exterminatus, we will be releasing a collector’s edition of every Horus Heresy book three months before the official release.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Yeah, my bad. Completely overlooked that. Don't know how .


----------



## Lord of the Night

I think that _Ravenwing_ and the other January books that are currently in the December releases are meant to be there.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ravenwing-The-Legacy-Caliban-Thorpe/dp/1849703302/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1351268616&sr=8-1


Other websites have them listed as December. They've probably been moved up for christmas.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/guns_+_fire_=_cool.html



















The images are from the upcoming Space Marine Omnibus which collects Heroes/Victories/Treacharies of the Space Marines Anthologies, released Summer 2013.

The first page will be updated in the next twenty minutes or so with regards to new information/releases.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Liliedhe said:


> Once more gazing into the crystal ball...
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Crusade-Wrath-...=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1352990684&sr=1-18
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Orion-Tears-Is...s=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1352990838&sr=1-9
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Death-Integrit...=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1352990838&sr=1-10
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Mark-Calth-Hor...=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1352990927&sr=1-20
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Lords-Mars-Gra...=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1352990978&sr=1-21
> 
> http://www.amazon.de/Seventh-Retrib...=books-intl-de&ie=UTF8&qid=1352990978&sr=1-24
> 
> 
> please, book, be awesome. Please *puppydogeyes*


So we have now confirmed in the future.

_The Crusade of Wrath_ by George Mann. A triple audio featuring Black Templars, Salamanders and Raven Guard taking part in a Crusade against the Hive Fleets alongside 12 other chapters.

_Orion: Tears of Isha_ by Darius Hinks. Obviously the sequel to _The Vaults of Winter_.

_The Death of Integrity_ by Guy Haley. Now this one is surprising, a Blood Drinkers SMB novel. It's from source material that is older than me.



Warhammer 40 said:


> The cleansing of the Genestealer-infested Space Hulk codenamed Death of Integrity, along with the Novamarines chapter. Terminators of the First Company of both chapters led the assault. A 53:1 kill ratio was achieved. Total annihilation of the infestation was confirmed, and the Hulk was later examined for STC materials.


_The Mark of Calth_ anthology is obvious. As is _Lords of Mars_ by Graham McNeill.

_Seventh Retribution_ by Ben Counter is the start of a new Captain Lysander series of books. Really looking foward to that one, Lysander really made an impression in _Endeavour of Will_.


LotN


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Added to the list . Awesome news.


----------



## piemelke

Lysander is cool but Helbrecht and 15 chapters against the nids, they will get their arses served on a plate,


----------



## Lord of the Night

piemelke said:


> Lysander is cool but Helbrecht and 15 chapters against the nids, they will get their arses served on a plate,


14,000 Space Marines and however many the Black Templars bring?? It'd take all of the Hive Fleets to beat that. It'll be a hard fought fight of course but 1000 Space marines is enough to take down a culture. So considering the Templars will likely have anywhere from 3000-6000 marines at their disposal and the others number around 14,000, that is a force that could shake the galaxy as it marches.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood

Lord of the Night said:


> 14,000 Space Marines and however many the Black Templars bring?? It'd take all of the Hive Fleets to beat that. It'll be a hard fought fight of course but 1000 Space marines is enough to take down a culture. So considering the Templars will likely have anywhere from 3000-6000 marines at their disposal and the others number around 14,000, that is a force that could shake the galaxy as it marches.
> 
> 
> LotN



This.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

Lord of the Night said:


> _The Death of Integrity_ by Guy Haley. Now this one is surprising, a Blood Drinkers SMB novel. It's from source material that is older than me.


 Now that is a book I've been looking forward to since I read the SM codex & WH40k book for the first time. It should have been one of the first SM battles, as it's actually one of the most famous SM Space Hulk battles around.


----------



## ckcrawford

Was Angel Exterminatus really supposed to come out in January? It'd be cool if ADB's new novel comes out earlier as well. I can't believe its only his second novel, it seems like he's done so much work already in the Heresy.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

I think _Angel Exterminatus_ will be released in trade paperback in January (three months later), along the same time as _Betrayer_ being released in Hardback.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Update: Just got this emailed - _Flesh of Cretacia_, _Sword of Caledor_, _The Imperial Infantryman's Handbook_, _Garro: Sword of Truth_, _The Siege of Castellax_ and _Tome of Fire Anthology_ are available to buy now from Black Library's website.


----------



## Lord Mephiston

Bane_of_Kings said:


> Update: Just got this emailed - _Flesh of Cretacia_, _Sword of Caledor_, _The Imperial Infantryman's Handbook_, _Garro: Sword of Truth_, _The Siege of Castellax_ and _Tome of Fire Anthology_ are available to buy now from Black Library's website.


 Yeah Except infantryman's handbook and tome of fire I have them via ebook & MP3 download. Also got Flesh of Cretacia's hardcover in the mail today.


Siege Of Castellax is worth it. Do not miss that, or Flesh of Cretacia. They're awesome, except Flesh is shorter than your usual Battle book.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Stolen from James Swallow's website:



> *The Space Marine Script Book* - Featuring a reprint of my Warhammer 40,000 script Heart of Rage, along with exclusive new writer's notes. December.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

Got this from Black Library's website, their BLL2013 ticket page. 



> Included in this year’s ticket price is an event exclusive chapbook featuring two brand new stories from Dan Abnett and Nik Vincent.


Awesome, so excited for this - it's going to be my second year as I've already brought my ticket. Anybody else on here already brought theirs/going to buy theirs?


----------



## Brother Subtle

Sigh... No. Would love a BL event in Australia. Hell, I'd even fly down to Sydney for it. I've got all 3 Ravenor novels, 1st editions, hardbacks just begging for Abnetts signatures!


----------



## Lord of Ruin

I think I read somewhere that 'Betrayer' will be out before xmas this year, however its not up on thier website, can someone please confirm this for me?

I hope it is this year, no way im gonna be able to hold out for another three months for the paperback.


----------



## Marcoos

12th December according to the BL twitter feed. Not seen this confirmed on the website though.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings

*HORUS HERESY THE SCRIPT BOOK: VOLUME 1* 



> Everyone has been asking for text versions of the audio dramas and Black Library has listened. Out today is a one print run hardcover book for your reading pleasure of the first six audio dramas for the Horus Heresy series.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=92AIEDb0x0A – Watch the Trailer
> 
> http://www.blacklibrary.com/horus-heresy/the-scripts-volume-one.html – Buy the Book
> 
> THE STORY
> War has divided the galaxy. A primarch falls. The Palace is fortified. A Legion is saved. Agents of the Imperium move in secret, while traitors conspire against them. These tales are legendary – from the farthest reaches of Ultramar to the innermost chambers of the Imperial Palace, they will be retold for millennia still to come.
> 
> ABOUT THE BOOK
> Within these pages you will find the complete production scripts for the first six Horus Heresy audio dramas – ‘The Dark King’, ‘The Lightning Tower’, ‘Raven’s Flight’, ‘Garro: Oath of Moment’, ‘Garro: Legion of One’ and ‘Butcher’s Nails’. With full soundtrack direction, character notes, and an exclusive introduction from editor Christian Dunn, take a look behind the scenes of Black Library’s most popular series.
> 
> December 2012 • 320 pages, hardback with dust jacket. • ISBN 9781849704908
> 
> Edited by Christian Dunn
> $ 30.00, £20.


http://thefoundingfields.com/2012/12/scripts-volume-edited-christian-dunn/


----------



## Angel of Blood

BL responded to a question I asked them on Twitter and confirmed that, _Betrayer_ is going to be available from the 7th in hardback edition along with several other previous titles, also in hardback, I assume both separately and as a discounted bundle with _Betrayer_. I imagine it will be the next three in the series, _Flight of the Eisenstien, Fulgrim_ and _Decent of Angels_. Having said that, others seem to think it might be released with books related to it's story in which case likely _The First Heretic, Know No Fear_ and perhaps(sigh) _Battle for the Abyss_. If I was a betting man though, I would go with the former option. Either way BL said all will be revealed on friday.


----------



## Lord of the Night

New releases confirmed!

http://www.blacklibrary.com/coming-soon/may-2013

http://www.blacklibrary.com/coming-soon/june-2013


May and June have had their releases confirmed on the website.

May contains;

_The Ascension of Balthasar_ (Audio CD) by CZ Dunn

_Angel of Fire_ by William King (Paperback)

_Fist of Demetrius_ by William King (Hardback)

_Warhammer Heroes: Headtaker_ by David Guymer


And June contains;

_Time of Legends: Blighted Empire_ by C.L Werner

_The Best of Hammer and Bolter Volume 2_

_Warhammer Heroes: Skarsnik_ by Guy Haley

_Ahriman: Exile_ by John French (Paperback)

_The Emperor's Gift_ by Aaron Dembski-Bowden (Paperback)

_Mission: Purge_ by Gav Thorpe (Audio CD)


LotN


----------



## March of Time

A new Gotrek & Felix anthology in August


----------



## Khyzer

*Seventh Retribution - Ben Counter*
_Novel focused on Lysander, peerless captain of the Imperial Fists Space Marines and wielder of the Fist of DornCaptain Darnath Lysander, hero of the Imperial Fists, leads his brothers in an assault on a daemon world of Chaos. Beset by unimaginable horrors and tortured by memories of his time imprisoned on such a planet, Lysander must rally his Space Marines to defeat the master of the daemonic hordes before they are all consumed by Chaos._

August 2013






*Soul Drinkers: Second Omnibus*
_The second omnibus in the hugely popular Soul Drinkers series

The renegade Soul Drinkers continue their misguided campaign to free mankind from the tyranny of the Imperium in this second trilogy of novels by Ben Counter. In Chapter War, the Soul Drinkers, harried by loyalist Space Marines, fall into the grip of a devastating civil war. Hellforged sees the Chapter fleeing into the mysterious Veiled Regions where they encounter a new threat – the necrons. As they battle the undying aliens, the Soul Drinkers’ past catches up with them as the Imperial Fists – their spiritual progenitors – arrive. Captured and put on trial, Sarpedon must find a way to save his warriors even as the Imperial Fists’ mighty starfort Phalanx comes under attack from a horde of ravening daemons._

June 2013
http://www.amazon.com/Soul-Drinkers-Annihilation-Ben-Counter/dp/1849703132/ref=pd_sim_b_5


----------



## March of Time

August 2013

Horus Heresy - Vulcan Live's - by Nick Kyme

After the Dropsite Massacre at Isstvan V, the survivors of the Salamanders Legion searched long and hard for their fallen primarch, but to no avail. Little did they know that while Vulkan might have wished himself dead, he lives still. As the war continues without him, all eyes turn to Ultramar and Guilliman's new empire there, and Vulkan's sons are drawn into an insidious plot to end the Heresy by the most underhand means imaginable.

October 2013

Horus Heresy - Censure - Nick Kyme (Audio Drama)

In the depths of Calth's arcology network, the Underworld War has raged for years. Aeonid Thiel, previously an honoured sergeant of the Ultramarines, once again finds himself in trouble - pitted against the daemonic forces of the Word Bearers, he has no choice but to venture back to the ravaged surface and brave the deadly solar flares that have scoured all life from this world. With a lowly Imperial Army trooper as his only companion, it falls to him to drive the maniacal Dark Apostle Kurtha Sedd and his warband from the overrun XIII Legion stronghold.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor

March of Time said:


> August 2013
> 
> Horus Heresy - Vulcan Live's - by Nick Kyme
> 
> After the Dropsite Massacre at Isstvan V, the survivors of the Salamanders Legion searched long and hard for their fallen primarch, but to no avail. Little did they know that while Vulkan might have wished himself dead, he lives still. As the war continues without him, all eyes turn to Ultramar and Guilliman's new empire there, and Vulkan's sons are drawn into an insidious plot to end the Heresy by the most underhand means imaginable.
> 
> October 2013
> 
> Horus Heresy - Censure - Nick Kyme (Audio Drama)
> 
> In the depths of Calth's arcology network, the Underworld War has raged for years. Aeonid Thiel, previously an honoured sergeant of the Ultramarines, once again finds himself in trouble - pitted against the daemonic forces of the Word Bearers, he has no choice but to venture back to the ravaged surface and brave the deadly solar flares that have scoured all life from this world. With a lowly Imperial Army trooper as his only companion, it falls to him to drive the maniacal Dark Apostle Kurtha Sedd and his warband from the overrun XIII Legion stronghold.


Despite the rather eccentric title _Vulkan Lives_, both sound rather interesting. Unfortunately, both are by Nick Kyme. Judging him by his previous contributions to the Heresy series they will be boring, feature uninspiring characters, and generally be a waste of time.

'Benefit of the doubt' and all that though

On a seperate note, Black Library really need to sort out their "Coming Soon" section of the website. It's a bit ridiculous that sites like Amazon feature entries and synopsis for upcoming BL novels up to several months before the official website.


----------



## March of Time

September 2013

City of the Damned (Gotrek & Felix) by David Guymer

Gotrek and Felix: unsung heroes of the Empire, or nothing more than common thieves and murderers? The truth perhaps lies somewhere in between, and depends entirely upon whom you ask...Legend tells of the City of the Damned - a dark and forbidding place destroyed in a previous age by the wrath of Sigmar. Long have its fallen towers remained undisturbed by the people of Ostermark, but now an ancient evil stirs in the depths, gathering its strength once more. Gotrek and Felix are swept up in the crusade of Baron Gotz von Kiel to cleanse the city, and as the ruins are torn from the passage of time itself, the Slayer's doom appears to be approaching more quickly than either of them would like.

October 2013

Malodrax (Space Marine Battles) by Ben Counter

Held prisoner for years at the hands of the Iron Warriors Chaos Space Marines, Captain Darnath Lysander returns to the world of Malodrax with the Imperial Fists Chapter at his shoulder to exact revenge on his one-time captors. But what bargains did Lysander make to escape the world that had become his gaol? And to what lengths will he go to keep those pacts veiled from his battle brothers?

Master of Dragons (Times of Legend) by Chris Wright

For millennia, the elves of Ulthuan and the dwarfs of the mountain realm have been friends and allies. Now that time is over and the War of Vengeance has begun. Prince Imladrik, master of dragons and Ulthuan's finest warrior, is ordered to leave his beloved homeland and lead his host in a war he does not believe in. Facing the fury of the dwarfs, the jealousy of his brother and the ever-present threat of Malekith's dark elves, Imladrik must balance his love for his wife and home with the thrill of battle.

December 2013

Master of Death (Times of Legend) by Josh Reynolds

W'soran, one of the first vampires and former pupil of the Great Necromancer Nagash, plots to unravel the secrets of life and death. But his hunt for power is interrupted by a civil war in Mourkain, the mountain nation ruled by his former ally, Ushoran. Now W'soran must battle old friends and new enemies as he weaves a complex web of treachery and deceit in order to anoint himself the Master of Death.


----------



## Vitarus

Two books about Lysander in the next several months?


----------



## Lord of the Night

Vitarus said:


> Two books about Lysander in the next several months?


Bout time.

Time for the Imperial Fists to kick ass again. :grin:


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood

March of Time said:


> August 2013
> 
> Horus Heresy - Vulcan Live's - by Nick Kyme
> Little did they know that while Vulkan might have wished himself dead, he lives still.


So do we think the "wishes himself dead" line, links up with Angron saying virtually the exact same line in _Betrayer_ or that it's just co-incidence. Also potentially the prisoner Night Haunter got Perturabo to make him a prison maze for.


----------



## Khyzer

Angel of Blood said:


> So do we think the "wishes himself dead" line, links up with Angron saying virtually the exact same line in _Betrayer_ or that it's just co-incidence. Also potentially the prisoner Night Haunter got Perturabo to make him a prison maze for.


I'd assume so as this was posted on Nick Kyme's blog



> Q. Vulkan Lives. Other than the obvious, what can we expect from this?
> 
> Without giving the story away, it’s a two pronged narrative in which a double storyline interweaves with the other. It features several primarchs, most prominently Vulkan and Konrad Kurze, and as such the story examines the relationship between these two characters, chipping away at the psyche of both. There’s the return of some classic characters from the series (not all mine, it has to be said) and very little of the story itself is set on Isstvan V, although the resonance of what happened there does inform e narrative to a large degree. ‘Vulkan Lives’, ‘Scorched Earth’ and ‘Promethean Sun’ all connect. And my final little reveal is that this novel leads in to Dan’s ‘Unremebered Empire’, which directly follows it on the schedule and sets up a major story thread in that book.


----------

